# Surf Photography



## surfer57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Couple older shots all shot with my 30D, few water shots as well.


----------



## Richard Lane (Sep 21, 2012)

Cool shots, I like the 3rd one the best! 

What housing and lens were you using?

I hope you're not going to put the 1DX in a housing, I would be too worried that it would leak. :-\


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 21, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Cool shots, I like the 3rd one the best!
> 
> What housing and lens were you using?
> 
> I hope you're not going to put the 1DX in a housing, I would be too worried that it would leak. :-\



That's part of the business side of photography, making sure you have the proper insurance for what you do. That's my philosophy, especially considering the bill I got back for my lens + body from this years Burning Man clean/repair :\ Next year I'll do much better at covering it up, especially the lens.


----------



## surfer57 (Sep 22, 2012)

It is an SPL housing. I have a fisheye dome port as well as a flat port. I use a Sigma 10mm Fisheye, Canon 50mm 1.8 II, and most usually Canon 24mm 2.8. 

I plan on getting the 1Dx in the water as soon as I have the money for a new housing, probably switch over to Essex Housings. Its risky sure, but if you take care of the housing, clean it, keep the gaskets well lubed, and take your time while assembling it, it is very unlikely that you will have any kind of catastrophic leak. 

I've had the 30D in the water for nearly 3 years now with no issues. It has traveled up and down the East Coast and been to Puerto Rico and Nicaragua no problem.


----------



## Richard Lane (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Good Luck with it!


----------



## surfer57 (Sep 25, 2012)

One from this past swell Sunday/ Monday


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 18, 2013)

REX48242h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX46594h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Kayo (Dec 31, 2013)

A few from this winter. Taken with a 7d and 400mm5.6 handheld. 
A bit noisy due to heavy sharpening and slight crop to straighten.


----------



## slclick (Dec 31, 2013)

Kayo said:


> A few from this winter. Taken with a 7d and 400mm5.6 handheld.
> A bit noisy due to heavy sharpening and slight crop to straighten.



kayo, great shots! A friend of mine who specializes in Road Cycling photos, also does great surf work...Mark Johnson, check him out too....

http://ironstring.com/wp/index.shtml


----------



## Kayo (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks slclick. Marks stuff is great. Most of the road races in Hawaii are on flats, so no scenic elevation climbs to shoot. I do hope to go to the Ironman this year, so his photos are pretty inspiring.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 10, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Surfer by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Kayo (Jan 20, 2014)

A few more from the last few weeks. 



















Bottom 2 is at Pipeline at about 100 yards off shore. So wanting a 600mm...


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 12, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## lightthief (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, great shots... and nice girls 

I know, it is not surfing, it is kitesurfing. But i like the shots


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi TexPhoto.
Wow missed these the first time I looked, great shots, I wonder if the SeaDoo made it through, that was either fun or a shock! 
Great shots by all?

Cheers Graham.



TexPhoto said:


> Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 23, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi TexPhoto.
> Wow missed these the first time I looked, great shots, I wonder if the SeaDoo made it through, that was either fun or a shock!
> Great shots by all?
> 
> Cheers Graham.



They did make it. Compliments greatly appreciated.

Is it just me or is the sports side pretty dead here. I get 20 updates for Birds in flight for every one sports update... :-[


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> They did make it. Compliments greatly appreciated.
> 
> Is it just me or is the sports side pretty dead here. I get 20 updates for Birds in flight for every one sports update... :-[



Let's keep the ball rolling...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice series. Well done Dylan!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done Dylan!



Thank you Click


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 23, 2014)

REX72134h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2014)

I really like your series TexPhoto.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 24, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like your series TexPhoto.



Thank you. This was a tough day of shooting. It rained on and off, sometimes hard. I was shooting with a buddy and we had a normal beach umbrella and trash bags for protection. We had maybe 20minutes of good light in the 8 hours of shooting.

I brought all my gear in a large wheeled ice chest which worked great. In the car, the cooler kept the gear from getting cold in the air conditioning, so no condensation. It was not very waterproof though, and collected rain as we shot. I will make a plastic rain cover for it next time.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 8, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

Great shots TexPhoto. 8)


----------



## ephcto (Mar 8, 2015)

Surfing photography is about the journey and getting in to the location to enjoy the ocean and the aspect in many different aspects

being part of the scene thats one of the magic of surf photography the connection in between all the elements being there being part of the action 

all photos where taken with a 5d mark 3, spl splash waterhousing, canon 8-15mm, 85mm canon 1.8

Surfing competition is different that the actual lifestyle of a surfer, the surfing competition photography is about the progression of the sport, lifestyle surfing photography is a documentation of surfer looking for the perfect waves enjoying the landscape and the oceans by the journey


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice first post. Welcome to CR ephcto.


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 9, 2015)

6D, Sigma 150-500, from shore:


----------



## triggermike (Mar 9, 2015)

A couple from Fort Lauderdale - we don't always get big surf so here's some kite surfing . . .


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 9, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shots TexPhoto. 8)



Thanks! Small waves Saturday, but the surfers were great and the beach was fun. Tons of people.


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 9, 2015)

6D, Sigma 150-500


----------



## bolgo (Mar 9, 2015)

good topic!
some indian ocean goodness

5d mk3 70-200 2.8 + 1.4 TC
now have 300 2.8 + 7d2


----------



## Ryan_ (Mar 9, 2015)

ephcto said:


> Surfing photography is about the journey and getting in to the location to enjoy the ocean and the aspect in many different aspects
> 
> being part of the scene thats one of the magic of surf photography the connection in between all the elements being there being part of the action
> 
> ...


That one with the under/over with the other photog is sick! I like the frame one too


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2015)

bolgo said:


> some indian ocean goodness
> 
> 5d mk3 70-200 2.8 + 1.4 TC
> now have 300 2.8 + 7d2




Very nice series bolgo.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, tons of new photos, *all of them awesome. *

Therse were taken a the Corona Extra Surf Contest in Rincon, PR on March 7, 2015.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> Therse were taken a the Corona Extra Surf Contest in Rincon, PR on March 7, 2015.



I really like your last picture. Well done.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Click! That is my Favorite Photo from the day.

How about some off the water action?:




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 6, 2015)

Putting 100-400 mrk II to the test. AF is FAST, just not enough reach on FF.

Smooth Ride












Jump off


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 6, 2015)

Putting 100-400 mrk II to the test. AF is FAST, just not enough reach on FF. These were cropped. IQ might not be at best for pros quality, however, I feel these are still ok for smaller prints.


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 8, 2015)

6D, Sigma 150-500:


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2015)

mdmphoto said:


> 6D, Sigma 150-500:



I really like your 3rd shot.


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 8, 2015)

Click said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > 6D, Sigma 150-500:
> ...


Yeah, she was pretty athletic...


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 19, 2015)

Let's bump this thread.... not enough waves.
Two shots from last week .. taken on a high headland looking into the barrel of a bommie down here.
The shots have been cropped a lot, but look ok.
Canon 1Dmk4 100-400II + 1.4III


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 19, 2015)

Flat Rock southcoast
Canon 1Dmk4 100-400II


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is a few empties from a few weeks ago.
Surf was huge, in fact putting on the wettie I saw two sets close out the entire little bay.
The small to mid size ones were the ones I wanted as they suck and distort so nicely ... but couldn't get in close enough to get them as I had to stay a fair way out otherwise I would have been washed up on the rocks by the sets .. so these ones were the mid size waves with a bit of shape ... will have to go back on a smaller day to get the sucky I ones I wanted.
Canon 1Dmk4 35mm f1.4 Aquatech housing.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Omni. I really like the last two pictures.


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks Click, it's shots like that I am trying to get more of.


----------



## Roo (Jun 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Omni. I really like the last two pictures.



Agreed  Surf images can be really spectacular, especially with back lighting really highlighting the colour in the water


----------



## yoh (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

My small contribution  Shot in Capbreton and Hossegor, France.

Canon 550D + Canon 55-250






Canon 6D + Tamron SP 70-200





Canon 6D + Tamron SP 70-200





Canon 6D + Tamron SP 70-200


----------

